# Etv News On E-cigarettes



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/14)

One of our customers just came in and told us about the news on Friday and how they were talking about E-cigarettes and them wanting to implement you needing a prescription on E-tv - did anyone else see this and can anyone tell me where I can find it?


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> One of our customers just came in and told us about the news on Friday and how they were talking about E-cigarettes and them wanting to implement you needing a prescription on E-tv - did anyone else see this and can anyone tell me where I can find it?



From what I have heard and I don't know how true this is. Anything with more than 9,5mg nic concentration, or 0.95% requires a pharmacist to dispense with current legislation. Again no idea how true it is picked it up somewhere.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Didn't see it, neither do I know how you can get hold of it, but this whole control thing remind me of graphic illustration of *IGNORANT* powers (_fear flames ignorance that becomes hate_):

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> Didn't see it, neither do I know how you can get hold of it, but this whole control thing remind me of graphic illustration of *IGNORANT* powers (_fear flames ignorance that becomes hate_):
> 
> View attachment 1873



Thats ecigs summed up pretty well in the publics eyes.


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

I think we must accept the fact that we're hated - they hated us for smoking and now they hate us for vaping! Ok with me - where can I get a T-Shirt: "HATE ME"


----------



## devdev (10/3/14)

Sadly I know nothing about this Stroodle.

These did come out though:

http://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/e-cigarettes-linked-to-higher-smoking-odds-1.1658864#.Ux2sfPmSxv8

http://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/e-cigarettes-better-or-just-as-bad-1.1653736


----------



## devdev (10/3/14)

Found the actual Enews clip:

http://www.enca.com/media/video/e-cigarette-popularity-grows-rapidly


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

devdev said:


> Found the actual Enews clip:
> 
> http://www.enca.com/media/video/e-cigarette-popularity-grows-rapidly



OMG! That raises my blood pressure! Narrow minded, uninformed idiots!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev (10/3/14)

Shit - this is actually very bad news for us guys

The quality of journalism in that video was piss poor - The Oncologist had not conducted her research. "We don't know what is in the liquid" Flipping idiot!

You can't go on national television and state your (uninformed) opinion as 'fact' just because you have a doctorate degree.

What's worse is the SA Department of Health seeking to ban the sale of devices and eliquids to pharmacies only.

The honeymoon period of SA vaping may be coming to a close guys. I suggest the retailers find their tin underpants and get ready to be kicked in the nether regions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

I WILL NOT SWEAR! - I WILL NOT SWEAR! - I WILL NOT SWEAR! - I WILL NOT SWEAR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/3/14)

Devdev it is a serious worry however, we have seen this same negativity world wide with ecigs already and no banning has taken place as of yet or even regulation. Let's hope for the best 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

resisting the urge to google that oncologist chick and go shouting at her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/14)

devdev said:


> Shit - this is actually very bad news for us guys
> 
> The quality of journalism in that video was piss poor - The Oncologist had not conducted her research. "We don't know what is in the liquid" Flipping idiot!
> 
> ...



haha Dev its the same shit they tried to pull in america, if they couldn't get it right there they wont get it right here! We will organize marches and petitions the same way they did - its time for vapers to pull together stronger than ever before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

on the other hand did you guys see how many different eliquids that tobacconist had? wonder where in durbs he is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Stock up your nic like pre-1994

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

denizenx said:


> on the other hand did you guys see how many different eliquids that tobacconist had? wonder where in durbs he is



I think it was @Rob Fisher 's warehouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/14)

denizenx said:


> on the other hand did you guys see how many different eliquids that tobacconist had? wonder where in durbs he is



looks like alot of Liqua


----------



## Tornalca (10/3/14)

devdev said:


> Found the actual Enews clip:
> 
> http://www.enca.com/media/video/e-cigarette-popularity-grows-rapidly



We should stock up. O, not necessary @Rob Fisher has most of the stock in South Africa!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/14)

That doctor should really do her recherche before embarrassing herself on national television

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> That doctor should really do her recherche before embarrassing herself on national television



Maybe she's the same person behind the "Africa Potato Cure" that hit the headlines a couple of years ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (10/3/14)

I really don't see its gonna be easily practical for them (the authorities) to ban anything except for the very high dosage nicotine. Flavours, PG, VG and all the hardware is pretty standard stuff.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/14)

Silver said:


> I really don't see its gonna be easily practical for them (the authorities) to ban anything except for the very high dosage nicotine. Flavours, PG, VG and all the hardware is pretty standard stuff.



I agree. Look at the end of the day regulation may be needed which is fair enough, but as far as i am concerned the only regulation needs to be on what the liquids contain (Which is already printed on labels anyway) and possibly the nic strength as you said. Also the sale of these to minors, which they cant even control when it comes to cigarettes and alcohol anyway so we shall see.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev (10/3/14)

I have been hatching a plan that could stand us in good stead - however I am not sure if I am ready to put this plan in to action. Also not sure if I can make the time commitment that would be required for this plan.

What worries me here is the bureaucratic red-tape that will be met when we stand as a union against Govt.

In America because vaping is so much more mainstream and because the FDA takes *informed *decisions we really cannot realistically expect the same considerations here. Rather I would guess that Govt do what they usually do when they don't understand something. Instead of going to the trouble of investigating it and making a decision that is backed up by thought they will ban it outright and then see if there is any backlash.

Once that banning has happened they will be very hesitant to amend or overrule that decision. Equally, as we have seen countless times over the past, when something is banned outright the market doesn't just disappear, it simply goes underground and becomes a black market. Those who sell and those who purchase/consume will be breaking the law. Any backlash we make is going to be a minor irritation for those who made the decision.

Also wouldn't surprise me if some overeager health inspector set out to shut down a few businesses.

The legislation has been interpreted as meaning that even personal vaporisers are classified as controlled devices, as they are nicotine dispensing devices...

I agree with all, this is a right royal clusterfck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (10/3/14)

Another pearl of journalistic ball sweat...

http://www.health-e.org.za/2014/02/27/e-cigarette-friend-foe/

_'E-cigarettes may be less dangerous than tobacco, but given that tobacco kills 50 percent of its users, what would not be safer?'_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (10/3/14)

It all comes down to who is controlling it and who is making money from it. Given our governments record of Corruption on a scale that rivals even the most dictatorial states on the planet to date. I would have to reckon that some idiot minister of health/road development is pushing these false reports in order to regulate and thereby profit from the sales. They have to steal their money from somewhere. 

If the taxes we pay is not enough to satisfy their immense girth and greed, I doubt they would think twice about screwing over some guys and gals who have found a healthy alternative to smoking. No friends, the writing is on the wall, they will screw us to get our money and then tell us it is for our own health. Like taking a shower and eating Beetroot, just so they did not have to expend the effort and capital on HIV antivirals.

I have seen it time and time again, I am still a positivist but it is evident in this zoo nation where the dumb, greedy Hyena's rule over the wise old turtles, they will do what benefits them. As for that reporting, well, completely shocking, but it too does not surprise me, the government has the press in a nut crunch and the quality of journalism has decreased drastically. 

So if they do not cut off our electricity supply they will most definitely find some other way to make money off the whole thing. We can only hope that the absolute morons in government(Understatement), drag their feet as with everything else. Although, when they smell a buck, they are like flies to a turd. 

Time to start hiding the sales from the taxman and importing big time on the fly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Well said @Chop007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

WTF!!! The report was just dumb, no adequate research done and a completely uninformed professional stating opinion as fact.

The doctor was an oncologist, and although took may years to attain that degree she is not qualified enough to identify the harms that any product can cause unless she is looking at it from the perspective of it containing cancer causing agents.

To truly understand the effects of vaping a physician would need to oversee the entire research endevour and perform multiple double blind studies to justify accurately any findings.

Also legislation if I am not mistaken with respect to nicotine is whatever the maximum nicotine level is in the strongest cigarette one can purchase over the counter at any shop.

I agree that yes perhaps ejuice should come with a warning label re nicotine and that it should conform to the requirements of any food substance in that it needs to adequately list the contents in the liquid as well as any known allergies as a result of the liquid contents but that is as far as legislation should go.

If something as lethal as cigarettes can be sold over the counter then so should vape gear. Even if vaping is as lethal as cigarettes then it should be treated with the same respect and not treated as something that is taboo and that someone with a medical condition should purchase.

Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Agree @BhavZ , being involved with development of medical devices, a medical trial as they call it to test, verify and validate claims (pertaining to pharmaceutical products as well) take at least 3 years - she did it in a couple of seconds?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> Agree @BhavZ , being involved with development of medical devices, a medical trial as they call it to test, verify and validate claims (pertaining to pharmaceutical products as well) take at least 3 years - she did it in a couple of seconds?



Exactly, completely unprofessional. If you ask me she just wanted some screen time.


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

They should have consulted with Dr. Farsalinos!
But if you knew how little preparation some of these stories had, you wouldnt believe much you see on TV

Waiting for an in-depth vaping review on Carte Blanche. Should come one of these days....
Hopefully they will do more research and give a more balanced picture

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> They should have consulted with Dr. Farsalinos!
> But if you knew how little preparation some of these stories had, you wouldnt believe much you see on TV
> 
> Waiting for an in-depth vaping review on Carte Blanche. Should come one of these days....
> Hopefully they will do more research and give a more balanced picture



The media want's the BAD!, good news are not as exited as bad news, don't expect what we want to hear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (11/3/14)

As they say in the media game, never let the facts stand in the way of a good story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/3/14)

omg... that is just plain stupid. Big tobacco and big Pharma also concerned in SA about losing too much money? They are the ones behind this imho. And the pension funds maybe....having to pay out more pension for the extended life spans. 

SA government = easy for them to convince. just give the right corrupt politician enough cash, or a mansion, or a BMW. Or all of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (4/4/14)

Guys can anyone add any information or links to the legislation and penalties that apply to the sale of e cigs? Also if anyone could provide any light into the enforcing of these laws or any cases of this?

Im bust with two assigments for university and I need some sort of backing for my arguements so any help on this would be heavily appreciated..

On a side note, how are the online suppliers preparing for this type of situationif you guys dont mind answering?


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

@Mklops check this thread, and some of the links there: http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/hello-...commercial-price-is-high-etc.1367/#post-27741

Also might be worth phoning dischem head office and asking them why they don't sell Ecigs anymore

What subject is this for?


----------



## Mklops (5/4/14)

Thanx @devdev, I will check it out more in depth!

It's for research methodology for completing my Industrial engineering Btech, Im trying to create a research propsal to further research how electronic ciggarettes can be marketed more effectively to smokers which in turn will increase the beneficial use of EC as a smoking cessation device.

I found a good article from last year that still feels relevant to why these laws have still not been very well inforced; which i will use as part of my arguement:

http://mg.co.za/article/2013-09-06-00-e-cigarettes-cancer-risk-close-to-zero

I also have an Business plan that I need to complete for Entrepreneurship, in this I am trying to go for a type of coffee shop/Vape lounge/Small stock and customer support store setup. So I need to check that there will not be any major problems that will make the business fail (Just note Mods, this is not for market research for a real business which might have this deleted; but only for educational purposes).

but as in that article above, the short term clinical research, growing number of users who have succesfully quit and the plainly stated bottom line fact that they are a fraction of the health risk that cigarettes pose, which in turn will drastically reducethe cancer related deaths anyway you look at it; that it can be predicted that a movement will rather be made to rather regulate the products that are sold rather than the selling of the products. Im not sure if im on the right path but I believe it has to do with a current drive to have it regulated as a smoking cessation device rather than a nicotine delivery device as it is now classified.

I could agrue also that this would actually improve the safety of the products as it would force suppliers to improve thier products further to reduce the potentail risk of use; which is the end result of the current regulations and can be seen as the more likely scenario.

I think that this kind of arguement will suffice for my purpose?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (5/4/14)

Any additonal input on the matter will be greatly appreciated


----------

